# Secret recording reveals female Uber employees’ outrage with CEO



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Enjoy! 

__
https://soundcloud.com/john-paczkowski%2Fuber-ceo-travis-kalanicklady-eng-meeting










by RACHEL KASER -The women of Uber took advantage of a closed meeting with CEO Travis Kalanick to call him out on the company's toxic culture.

In the wake of damaging accusations of internal sexism from a former employee, Kalanick called a meeting with 100 female employees. BuzzFeed obtained a secretly-recorded audio clip and has made it available to all.

You can listen to the audio on SoundCloud. The poster's name is "John Paczkowski," also the name of BuzzFeed San Francisco's managing editor. A link to the audio was tweeted by Priya Anand, the BuzzFeed reporter who broke the story of the meeting.

Here's the leaked audio of women engineers at Uber grilling CEO Travis Kalanick at an internal meeting yesterday: https://t.co/g7EeZEsyOV

The track is only four minutes-long, but it touches on the major point - the "elephant in the room," as one woman says. She urges Kalanick to accept the company's sexism is not hypothetical, and to focus the investigation on _who_ the perpetrators are, not _if _they exist.

We need this investigation, and it is great that we have [Eric Holder's] help, but I do not think that we need his help in admitting to ourselves as a company and a family that we have a systemic problem.

Kalanick acknowledges their concerns with a tearful-sounding voice. He goes on to say, "I want to get at the people who are making this place a bad place. And you have my commitment to make that happen."

Kalanick's raw emotion may be too little, too late. He and his company are being raked over the coals on social media, and investors Mitch and Frieda Kapor published an open letterdenouncing the company's "toxic patterns."

Uber has already attempted damage control in the #DeleteUber aftermath, but apparently it isn't getting off the hook any time soon.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe this company will go up in flames and make an example to others of how NOT to run a business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber is a young growing company.
All companies have faced these exact same challenges in the past.
I am sure everything possible is being done to correct the situation.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber is a young growing company.
> All companies have faced these exact same challenges in the past.
> I am sure everything possible is being done to correct the situation.


This is what you need to understand about Uber.

Uber is run by a bunch of social rejects and introverts who have been nerds all their lives. They don't know how to talk to women. Because they upended an entire industry and attained growth never seen before, they think they are kings of the world.

There's a reason why the thug in da club gets the ladies. They have game.

You better believe I know what I'm talking about because:

A) I drove cab and seen it all.
B) I'm an OG myself.

Back when I took computer classes, no women ever took them except one, and she was hit on by the really good programmers. At the end of the day, we are going to lose to the jocks unless you are Loserberg er I mean Zuckerberg and those billions start outweighing your dorkiness.

Peace out


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

i believe these companies are run in no small part by rich frat boys and their army of wannabes.......thats the state of modern 'tech' companies

any possible 'geekiness' is affectation -- they inherited that culture, none of it is authentic anymore

if u read the engineer's blog she says nice things about her co-engineers, identifying management as the issue


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Now if Lyft only had a brain, they would drop the booking fee to say $1.50 and raise the per mile rate to nearly match what an average fare would be today.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> This is what you need to understand about Uber.
> 
> Uber is run by a bunch of social rejects and introverts who have been nerds all their lives. They don't know how to talk to women. Because they upended an entire industry and attained growth never seen before, they think they are kings of the world.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Case in point; calling the tracking system "God View".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Exactly. Case in point; calling the tracking system "God View".


Yea yea and they had to show it off at a party to the horror of the guests who were non sensory deprived by the Uber establishment.
I remember that well.
But then again,look at Google.
Google/ D.A.R.P.A. cataloging your life and selling it to all like a mailing list !


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't think Uber has had a worse week, media wise. It started over the weekend with that blog post. Then the New York Times followed with a huge, damning investigation. And then Google filed suit claiming they stole driverless technology. Along with all this splinter stuff, like the leaked audio from BuzzFeed. "Bad Uber news stories" are huge traffic generators for websites. So they gleefully pile on.

I will say this. Pretty interesting in the audio when Kalanick emotionally says: "I don't understand in a way that I've experienced myself. But I've had family members who have seen the kinds of things that you guys have seen."


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> This is what you need to understand about Uber.
> 
> Uber is run by a bunch of social rejects and introverts who have been nerds all their lives. They don't know how to talk to women. Because they upended an entire industry and attained growth never seen before, they think they are kings of the world.


I think there's a lot of truth here. There have been other stories about "dating" parties in silicon valley with people who are worth millions (or more) and yet they're terrified of women and can't talk to them. Or worse, they talk to them as if they're porn stars. half a lifetime of watching porn and screwing around on the computer instead of learning social skills will seriously damage you.

then one day you find yourself in a position of power or influence and these people have no idea how to handle it. They've never been looked at as a "leader" before.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I cant help it but say im not surprised. Im more surprised Buzzfeed was the leaker after all they far leftists. They are takeing down one of their own. Dont they want i life of inequality as they always fight for globalism.

Its a better story of usaule buzzfeed crap then what ive been watching on trump supporters are deplorable,illegal aliens should stay and one of my favorite when they talk about how white guys should be different in 2017.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber is a young growing company.
> All companies have faced these exact same challenges in the past.
> I am sure everything possible is being done to correct the situation.


Exactly. Besides, the public doesn't really care. It's fashionable for people to be critical of companies like Uber in public, but that's just lip service. Example: people know that Walmart treats its employees like crap but they still shop there.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

elelegido said:


> people know that Walmart treats its employees like crap but they still shop there.


Maybe not the best example. Public pressure eventually forced Walmart to give employees a raise.

Uber will fall because it's a low margin business and the company went after the wrong market sectors. No other reason.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


>


The press are here !



Jermin8r89 said:


> I cant help it but say im not surprised. Im more surprised Buzzfeed was the leaker after all they far leftists. They are takeing down one of their own. Dont they want i life of inequality as they always fight for globalism.
> 
> Its a better story of usaule buzzfeed crap then what ive been watching on trump supporters are deplorable,illegal aliens should stay and one of my favorite when they talk about how white guys should be different in 2017.


They are setting an example.
"See what happens if you do anything to help the Trump Administration "!?!?
Almost as good as having Lois Lerner as a PERSECUTION TOOL at the I.R.S. !


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

FL_Dex said:


> Maybe not the best example. Public pressure eventually forced Walmart to give employees a raise.


I don't know why they raised wages; I wasn't at the Walmart board meetings where this was discussed. Some speculate public pressure; others speculate that it was to reduce staff costs related to high staff turnover. When Henry Ford introduced the $5 day, it was, seemingly paradoxically, to reduce overall labour cost. Which it succeeded in doing.

Anyway, there is not a shred of evidence that shows that sales at Walmart declined because customers boycotted the stores over its treatment of workers, and that's the point I made.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

FL_Dex said:


> Maybe not the best example. Public pressure eventually forced Walmart to give employees a raise.
> 
> Uber will fall because it's a low margin business and the company went after the wrong market sectors. No other reason.


Plus law suits... Don't forget Walmart, JC Penny were sued for the same kind of things and lost.


----------

